# In the Mail



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats Jodie you will do fine! Flip might surprise you and be great! I think he will. 

Do you know about Oaklines? It is a website, free, you login (email and a password) and you can store all your dogs info on there and then click the type of entry you are doing and the dog stuff is pre filled. Pretty easy, then you print off the entry. I do all my entries there. Check it out. I would never ever remember my dogs registration numbers. 

You put titles on their names for entries? I never have.... Are you supposed to?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey, it should be fun....One way or the other, either for you or the audience :. 

Just kidding, you will be fine, just remember to breathe.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

You and Flip will do just fine. 

Remember Rally isn't as strict as obedience and you can re-do an exercise if needed (not that you will). As long as you know what to do Flip will be just fine.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Augie's Mom said:


> You and Flip will do just fine.
> 
> Remember Rally isn't as strict as obedience and you can re-do an exercise if needed (not that you will). As long as you know what to do Flip will be just fine.


And you only lose 3 points for a redo, you lose 10 if you don't do it correctly


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

You are more brave than me.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> You put titles on their names for entries? I never have.... Are you supposed to?


Yes you should.... and I end up shortening Apollo's title along with Titan's.. Those boys can cause a hand cramp...LOL. It is nice for people who might be looking at the catalog.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> You are more brave than me.


No I'm not - when I woke up this morning I had to take some Mylanta!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

You are so funny. You two will do fantastic. I think my instructor is going to get us to start entering rally trials because I'm getting antsy about wanting to show in something. We were in an obedience fun match last Sat. and I had so much fun! Video your rally trial so you can go back and see how well you and Flip did.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

:lol: WOO HOOO :lol:

Very excited that you signed up for your first trial with Flip! When is it? I think he will do great!


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

I had anxiety putting my entry in the mail too. I'd planned to enter him several times since August (they hold the trials monthly) but I've always backed out. 

I'm sure you and flip will be fantastic! But the fact that YOU'RE nervous makes me even more nervous. I'm just glad we don't have to compete against you and Flip.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> No I'm not - when I woke up this morning I had to take some Mylanta!


I have only had one entry get to the mail....AND I ended up pulling from the trial!

But you do sound prepared and like you're ready for the adventure!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> I have only had one entry get to the mail....AND I ended up pulling from the trial!


Trial's not until May, who knows what I'll decide to do by then! I better not think about it or I'll talk myself out of it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I just got the premium in my email for the trial the following week, where I'm planning to do beginners novice. I emailed the trial secretary back to let her know I've been waiting for it to come out and how nervous I am. LOL I'm sure she really cares.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Just got my confirmation email that we got into the trial. They must not have been paying much attention when inputting info LOL they have him listed as a Labrador Retriever.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh you are braver than I - I just 'missed' entering Ms Towhee in Beginners Novice although I did enter Faelan in Graduate Novice - entries closed 1 hour 11 minutes ago (online) LOL

Good luck with your debut as the Flip Team.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

In addition to letting the secretary know that he isn't a Lab, I also let her know that my breeder's name is not Barbar. LOL


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Good Luck! Rally rocks!


----------

